# TomTom Iphone Kit



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Was on the TomTom site and they have posted the price for Iphone kit (129.00) Ouch But they have not posted were it is being sold. Do you think Rogers stores will carry them or just major distributors like Best Buy etc....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

TomTom Car Kit for iPhone - Apple Store (Canada).

Eventually. We hope...


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

What's even more of an 'ouch' is that the $129 price (in the US store) doesn't include the actual app itself. That's another $100 on top of the car kit. So a total of $229 for the 'convenience' of having a turn-by-turn GPS on your iPhone. No thanks. Admittedly the Tom-Tom car kit does have an external GPS chip/antenna, but I'm not sure the extra sensitivity is worth it - might as well spend the $229 on an actual turn-by-turn GPS unit instead.

I'll admit I'm biased having bought the Navigon app for $70 when it was on sale. After the initial update added text-to-speech, I've been quite happy with it. There are a few occasions where the built-in iPhone GPS loses signal, but at a savings of at least $160, I'm willing to live with that.

Plus the one issue with the Tom-Tom car kit is that it's meant to be mounted on the top of the dash or the windshield, which is actually illegal in some states (California for example). You might get away with it but a state trooper gets to make the call if it can obscure your field of view. You can mount it anywhere on the dash where it doesn't block your vision, which usually means using a vent mount or something like a ProClip that is anchored through the dash bezel.

To each their own... let us know how it works if you decide to go for it. Who know, it might even change my mind.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm only mildly interested in the GPS features of this device, but I'm still considering buying one because it appears to be the best dock available. 

I've been looking and looking for a good dock that will provide single click in to both the mount and the accessory port and and output from the mount to a AUX port on the car. The speaker seems like it may also be good to have. 

I've looked at Kensington, Belkin and some others and they all seem to have complaints about quality, etc. Good solid mounts like ProClip require a separate power kit. 

$129 is a lot. However, the aforementioned ones run about $80 without the GPS and speaker. Building my own with the ProClip way can also get expensive with a $80 holder + $30 mount + $20 power ($130) and it doesn't seem to feed to audio. I assume I can get a different power module that does, but I'm not sure that it would work with the included passthrough connectors and that would cost more. 

A lot of people have been very upset with the TomTom price, but it seems hard to find a cheaper alternative that is as good. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

I do see the value of the Tom-Tom car kit for the features you mentioned, but if you really don't need the GPS capability (or rather the 'expanded' GPS capability), take a look at the Griffin TuneFlex AUX with SmartClick:

Griffin Technology: TuneFlex AUX SmartClick - Car mount, charger and remote control for iPod and iPhone

This unit offers a dock/cradle with built-in power for charging the iPhone as well as having a line out 1/8" jack to connect to the auxiliary input on your car stereo. In addition it has a small steering wheel mountable remote, making for very safe driving by allowing you to keep your hands on the wheel at all times. I've seen it at Future Shop and Best Buy for $70.

I am actually using a combination of parts from various inexpensive universal holders - the cradle is from a Kensington kit and the flexible arm from a Scosche kit. I 'permanently' mounted the flex arm to the bottom of a slide out drawer in my dash and then secured it to position the cradle in an accessible and easy to see position. The cradle rotates so the iPhone can be used in landscape or portrait mode. Cost about $40 ($20 each) for both kits originally.

As for my audio interface, I have a Neo Car Audio ProLink which attaches via a dock cable to my iPhone. The ProLink charges the iPhone while also sending audio to my car head unit. It also allows me to use the factory steering wheel controls or the head unit controls to change tracks/playlists on my iPhone. This is not an inexpensive option at all, but I wanted to use my factory steering wheel and head unit controls rather than reaching down to my iPhone while driving. Cost was about $225 installed just about a year ago, but other similar interfaces are now available at a much cheaper cost.

In addition I added a Contour Designs SurfaceSound Compact Bluetooth handsfree kit. This visor mounted speaker/microphone connects to the iPhone via Bluetooth. When an incoming call is received, the iPhone reduces the music volume and pauses it and then connects the call. When the call is complete, the iPhone resumes music playback from where it left off. Very useful if listening to audio books. When I want to place a call, I hit the 'handset' button on the SurfaceSound and it connects to the iPhone and prompts me for the name/number of the contact. The voice recognition is OK, but it's not perfect. 

The combo of the SurfaceSound and the TuneFlex AUX with SmartClick would have been my choice had the TuneFlex been available when I put my 'car kit' together. It would have been cheaper and easily transportable between multiple vehicles.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> I do see the value of the Tom-Tom car kit for the features you mentioned, but if you really don't need the GPS capability (or rather the 'expanded' GPS capability), take a look at the Griffin TuneFlex AUX with SmartClick:
> 
> Griffin Technology: TuneFlex AUX SmartClick - Car mount, charger and remote control for iPod and iPhone


I forgot to mention that one before. It does look interesting and likely is the best thing on the market today. 

$70 and it might not be bad. Regular price at $110 is too much when for $20 more you can get the TomTom. 

I'm worried about that gooseneck though. Seems like it would shake. Oh ya, also worried about it swivelling in the 12V plug. 

TomTom has an advantage in that it doesn't use the 12V plug as a mount, which means I could use my hidden one that is in the armrest rather than having to leave a door open on my dash to get to the one in there for the Tuneflex.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

I've played with a number of 12v mounted goosenecks over the past few years and never had a problem with them for stability or rotation in the 12v receptacle. I did have one 12v receptacle that actually rotated in the chassis/dash of the vehicle - a 2000 Dodge Grand Caravan LE that I no longer own (and never plan to buy again!). I did replace that receptacle with one that was much more securely mounted in the dash/chassis.

I did a little more looking and it looks like the TuneFlex AUX with SmartClick only gets a B- for iPhone usage, as does its main competition, the Kensington LiquidAUX Deluxe:

Review: Griffin TuneFlex Aux with SmartClick | iLounge

Review: Kensington LiquidAUX and LiquidAUX Deluxe for iPhone and iPod | iLounge

I'm surprised that in this day and age we still have problems with electric engine noise in modern electronics. I remember adding RLC chokes to old car stereos to deal with the hum created by the alternator and associated engine electronics. Hard to believe that modern adapters like the Griffin and Kensington still have to deal with this issue.

The reviewer did mention that the LiquidAUX Deluxe was going to be upgraded for the cradle and both models were going to have revised electronics to deal with the engine noise. That review was from November 2008 so I'd hope that the models currently on the shelf are the updated ones. Just to be sure, I'd only buy them from a retailer with a no-hassle return policy, just in case.

BTW - I noticed you're in Ottawa - since Ontario is enforcing the handsfree issue for drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if they also have legislation that prevents mounting the cradle on top of the dash or attached to the windshield. As I mentioned in my 1st reply, it's illegal in some states as the mount might obscure a portion of the driver's vision. Unless you can verify that's not the case in Ontario, I'd be a bit cautious about spending money on a unit like the Tom-Tom.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Well..check out CoPilotLive*



croatsensation said:


> Was on the TomTom site and they have posted the price for Iphone kit (129.00) Ouch But they have not posted were it is being sold. Do you think Rogers stores will carry them or just major distributors like Best Buy etc....



A lot cheaper and very good!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

imobile said:


> A lot cheaper and very good!


I don't know, it doesn't look like it will hold my iPhone for me, nor charge it.  The primary discussion here was about the TomTom Car kit, not the software. Apparently the car kit will work with different GPS software so this one might be a good option to go with the car kit.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> BTW - I noticed you're in Ottawa - since Ontario is enforcing the handsfree issue for drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if they also have legislation that prevents mounting the cradle on top of the dash or attached to the windshield. As I mentioned in my 1st reply, it's illegal in some states as the mount might obscure a portion of the driver's vision. Unless you can verify that's not the case in Ontario, I'd be a bit cautious about spending money on a unit like the Tom-Tom.


I've wanted a car mount for a while, and this law is making it a priority. 

As far as I can tell from the legislation and press releases, it appears that a on-dash mount is fine. They even provide an example of a GPS mounted on the dash.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

*New mount option.*

I think I just found a new option. 

I've been re-reviewing all of the options and kept going back to the TomTom as being the best iPhone mount, but I had a problem with where to put it in my car. Windshield is too far away. Top of dash is also far away and exposed. No place available on the dash except on the door to a cubbyhole, but that blocks the cubbyhole. Lower console by the gear shift is an option, but not a big enough space for the suction cup. I don't really like the idea of and adhesive pad stuck to the dash or console. 

Then I came across a iPhone gooseneck mount, and with a bit more looking found that there was a version that is made for the TomTom Easy Port, which the car kit has! With the iPhone Car dock it would be necessary to remove the existing suction cup mount and replace it with this one. It should work and remove some bulk.

Arkon Flexible Steel Gooseneck Seat Bolt or Floor Mount for TomTom GPS 125, 130, 140, 330 & 340 series (TTEP125)

So, unless something new comes up before I can get my hands on the TomTom car kit, I will try the kit alone but I suspect that I'll also buy this Arkon adapter.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Atroz said:


> I think I just found a new option.
> ...
> 
> With the iPhone Car dock it would be necessary to remove the existing suction cup mount and replace it with this one. It should work and remove some bulk.
> ...


So if I understand correctly, you want to order this so you can cannibalize it to mount the iPhone Tom-Tom kit? Makes sense, although still very expensive. For a cheaper solution I'd order the iPhone specific version of the mount:

ARKON Flexible Steel Gooseneck Seat Bolt or Floor Mount specific for iPhone, iPhone 3G & 3G S (IPM125

Then I'd purchase a non-obtrusive charger like this:

Best Buy Mobile: Cell Phone Accessories: Belkin Micro USB CLA iPhone Cable (F8Z446TT) | Best Buy Canada Web Store

I'd try to permanently route the USB charge/sync cable so it can be tie wrapped to the gooseneck. Lastly of course, a standard 1/8" to 1/8" stereo cable (or a 1/8" to 2 RCA stereo cable; depends on your car deck's AUX input), also tie wrapped to the gooseneck and then routed to the car deck.

Admittedly it's not a 'snap-in and go' solution but those only work well if you have a 'naked' iPhone - i.e. no protective case or obtrusive skins. Of course the Tom-Tom kit has that same problem - a case will and a skin might prevent 'snap-in and go'.

So may ways to accomplish the task, none of them that are extremely elegant or inexpensive. In the future I'm going to do away with my ProLink adapter. Instead I'll replace the factory car deck with one that offers iPhone connectivity, control and charging and continue to use my plain and simple holder.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL;890051[QUOTE said:


> So if I understand correctly, you want to order this so you can cannibalize it to mount the iPhone Tom-Tom kit? Makes sense, although still very expensive.


Yes, because I want the iPhone TomTom Kit. But the gooseneck won't be cannibalized, it works the way it's made. The TomTom Kit will have the suction cup mount removed, as it is made to do. It gives me the "snap-in and go" that I want. It gives me the AUX enhanced speaker and mic in one of the best mounts around. 



> Then I'd purchase a non-obtrusive charger like this:
> 
> Best Buy Mobile: Cell Phone Accessories: Belkin Micro USB CLA iPhone Cable (F8Z446TT) | Best Buy Canada Web Store
> 
> I'd try to permanently route the USB charge/sync cable so it can be tie wrapped to the gooseneck. Lastly of course, a standard 1/8" to 1/8" stereo cable (or a 1/8" to 2 RCA stereo cable; depends on your car deck's AUX input), also tie wrapped to the gooseneck and then routed to the car deck.


That charger doesn't include AUX support so then I'd have to plug in the 1/8" jack each time. 



> Admittedly it's not a 'snap-in and go' solution but those only work well if you have a 'naked' iPhone - i.e. no protective case or obtrusive skins. Of course the Tom-Tom kit has that same problem - a case will and a skin might prevent 'snap-in and go'.


I don't use a case/skin (I use a holster) and I want 'snap-in and go'. I don't want to have to click the phone in, the power in and the audio in every time I get in the car, and then reverse that every time I get out. I'd get REALLY sick of doing that after a day or two. Also, as the TomTom is Bluetooth based, I expect it would work as a speaker phone even when my iphone is still on my belt. 



> So may ways to accomplish the task, none of them that are extremely elegant or inexpensive. In the future I'm going to do away with my ProLink adapter. Instead I'll replace the factory car deck with one that offers iPhone connectivity, control and charging and continue to use my plain and simple holder.


I think my solution is quite elegant. A get a "snap-in and go" solution that will be neat and tidy, no modification or sticky pads stuck to my car. Hopefully if I don't want to charge it or listen to music, I won't even need to click the iphone in. 

Replacing my car deck is not easy as I have a built-in one. I'd have to find a new cover and the Double DIN mount. I've not seen one for my car.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Atroz said:


> I think my solution is quite elegant. A get a "snap-in and go" solution that will be neat and tidy, no modification or sticky pads stuck to my car. Hopefully if I don't want to charge it or listen to music, I won't even need to click the iphone in.
> 
> Replacing my car deck is not easy as I have a built-in one. I'd have to find a new cover and the Double DIN mount. I've not seen one for my car.


It's elegant AND expensive, just like my ProLink solution.  As for the factory car deck, I'm in the same boat - I would need to find a double DIN solution that I'm happy with. There are quite a few of them out there - Pioneer, JVC, Alpine and Kenwood all have double DIN solutions but they are also even MORE expensive than either of our solutions. It gets worse if you also want to retain steering wheel control and/or rear entertainment systems driven by the factory deck. So many toys, so little money!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

According to this page: In-depth look at the TomTom GPS Cradle for the iPhone – how it works Dave Burrows – Tech / iPhone Blog – Technical Evangelist The speaker will not work if the iPhone is not connected. Disappointing.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> It's elegant AND expensive, just like my ProLink solution.  As for the factory car deck, I'm in the same boat - I would need to find a double DIN solution that I'm happy with. There are quite a few of them out there - Pioneer, JVC, Alpine and Kenwood all have double DIN solutions but they are also even MORE expensive than either of our solutions. It gets worse if you also want to retain steering wheel control and/or rear entertainment systems driven by the factory deck. So many toys, so little money!


I just found a Double DIN kit for my dash. It would likely cost me about $400 to buy it and to get it here from Japan. That's before adding a stereo deck to it. WAY too expensive by the time it's one.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Atroz said:


> According to this page: In-depth look at the TomTom GPS Cradle for the iPhone – how it works Dave Burrows – Tech / iPhone Blog – Technical Evangelist The speaker will not work if the iPhone is not connected. Disappointing.


Not only that, but this image shows some awful looking cables coming out the side. Why would they not design it so the cables can drop straight out the bottom of the cradle, or at least provide some right-angled ones? It looks a lot nicer in most of pictures I've seen, but that's because it usually has no cables attached.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> Not only that, but this image shows some awful looking cables coming out the side. Why would they not design it so the cables can drop straight out the bottom of the cradle, or at least provide some right-angled ones? It looks a lot nicer in most of pictures I've seen, but that's because it usually has no cables attached.


The lack of bluetooth speaker support is also making me re-think this idea. I'm now back to the TuneFlex AUX and perhaps the Scosche SolChat. It will cost more, but at least let me leave my iPhone on my belt for short trips. 

TomTom+Gooseneck is about $175. 
TuneFlex+SolChat is $200. 

I think you mentioned seeing the TuneFlex for $70. It's currently $90 at BestBuy. I can't find anything better. I'm also trying to find somebody other than Apple that will sell the SolChat at less than full MSRP ($110).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

um, what car do you have that you need to order the Double DIN kit from Japan?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dona83 said:


> um, what car do you have that you need to order the Double DIN kit from Japan?


LGT (Subaru Legacy GT) with the dual zone climate control (those with manual controls are much easier to get).


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Atroz said:


> TuneFlex+SolChat is $200.
> 
> I think you mentioned seeing the TuneFlex for $70. It's currently $90 at BestBuy. I can't find anything better. I'm also trying to find somebody other than Apple that will sell the SolChat at less than full MSRP ($110).


FutureShop had the TuneFlex AUX on sale about 2 months ago for $70. They seem to repeat items for sale about every 3 months so it might go on sale again soon. Griffin's online store has it on sale right now for $69.99US, reg. $79.99.

I haven't seen the SolChat anywhere yet, not even in the Apple Store here in Calgary.

PS: if you're searching online dealers, make sure the TuneFlex AUX includes the SmartClick remote, if you want it. If you can live without the steering wheel mountable remote, the original TuneFlex AUX can be found for about $40, maybe less.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> FutureShop had the TuneFlex AUX on sale about 2 months ago for $70. They seem to repeat items for sale about every 3 months so it might go on sale again soon. Griffin's online store has it on sale right now for $69.99US, reg. $79.99.


I found the NCIX has it for $63, but no stock. They claim they can get it in 5-10 days.


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone get the iPhone 4 adapter for the TomTom gps mount yet? I have applied twice and not received anything yet.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I just put a small piece of Velcro felt on the dock. Works for me.


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

I just used one of those felt pads that go on the feet of chairs. I had to shave a layer of the soft side off but it worked really well. I was just wondering if any Canadians had actually received the real part


----------

